# Anyone using a Fitbit or other step/heart tracker?



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey All

So I need to get healthy.. Anyone have a current model fitbit? I want to track activity and heart rate but I don't need it to call or anything lol. Although there is a fitbit that you can use as an ewallet too which might be cool.

My main concern is will it just work. Part of my issue is I get busy with life and then a week goes by and I realize I never hit any goals. If it needs babysitting then I'm likely not going to improve things..

Tim


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Motiv-Ring-Fitness-Sleep-Tracker/dp/B076MJT99X?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-iphone-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B076MJT99X

New hotness @GrassDaddy

I have been told it records better heart rate than the watches, etc because it has better contact.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Apple Watch for me...


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

My wife loves her Apple Watch it's pretty neat. One daughter has a amazon type fit bit that was under 50$ and works very well, water resistant and reliable. My youngest has the Disney garmin vivio fit jr and loves it. The apple is by far the most advanced if u need that sort of thing. They all do about the same tracking steps etc. my self I am old school.....just a scale, blood pressure monitor and watch what I eat. It will amaze u what happens when you cut out anything white and refined, eat more fruit and veggies, no fried food or alcohol. It will seriously suprise you!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I had one back in the day before the watches came out and would clip it to my belt. Of course it fell of one day and I lost it. The one thing I learned from all of it was how quality mattered more than quantity. Days where I would do the weekly grocery shopping and maybe hit WalMart I would rack up tons of steps but not feel tired. Whereas when I would mow or go for a good hard walk around the neighborhood I would physically feel that I had done something. My step count wasn't as high but my heart rate had been elevated and I could feel it. Just be careful not to get caught up in the number but the quality of the number.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

I've got a garmin forerunner 225 which has GPS and heart rate. I mainly use it to track runs and bike rides. Nice part about it is that it vibrates after an hour of inactivity. Garmin's software also has a setting to adjust your daily step goal, which is pretty neat.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I've been through them all... Fitbit, Microsoft, Garmin, Apple, and now I'm back to Garmin using a vivoactive 3. I like it. If the Apple Watch did a better job of tracking running, I'd still be using that one, but alas.


----------

